# How much longer would you veg these !!!!!



## unlimitedblackx (Mar 22, 2012)

These girls are 3 weeks and 4 days today from feminized seeds, just wondering how long you fine grower's would veg these ?? i would like them to finish 3 1/2 to 4' tall under 2000 watts hps !!
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 22, 2012)

Until they pre flower. 6-8 Weeks.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 22, 2012)

:yeahthat: 6 weeks is my lucky number


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Mar 22, 2012)

No disrespect to you my friend but i'm pretty sure they'll be tangled in the lights by then, I was planning on harvesting in 2 1/2 month !!


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Mar 22, 2012)

You guys are talking from the start right, not from where i am now !! 6 weeks veg total ?? That would give me 5 to 6 weeks.....yeah that will work. My first question should of been " how much longer would you veg these " sorry bout that !!


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 22, 2012)

yes, give them 2 more weeks.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 22, 2012)

Heck no man. They wont come close to those lights with proper training, topping and fresh bulbs in there. I would go solid 6 more weeks and bush those things out. Prune them up good. Those are 5gal buckets. Easy 12-14oz from those buckets. Unless your hurting for smoke. Go for the glory. Pull 2k plus grams from there.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Mar 22, 2012)

Top them or Fim them, if Top do i do it once or twice ?? i would love nothing more then get at least 4 lbs out of these !! I never trained one before, i seen how its done but never tried it !!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 22, 2012)

If you are going to veg them a while longer and you have the verticle space then definitely FIM them. It is very easy to do and right now is the time to do it. instead of cutting the tops out of them, you reach into the top of the growth(with clean fingernails) and push the newest leaves open to expose the topmost growth which looks like a small bloom coming straight up. use your forefinger and thumb to feel the "nut" of the "leaf bloom", and using your fingernails, pinch the top 2/3s of the "nut" out.

Doing this will redisburse all of the growth hormones to the lower branches and will turn all of them into "top main colas". If you do it right, you will see explosive growth from all of the lower branches while the original top cola's upward growth will stall and slowly recover, and send out 2-4 branches from that point. If you mess up and pinch out too much(no problem) it will just  make it pop out a double cola, just like topping. If you mess up and don't take enough, it will slow down a bit then recover and continue to grow straight up(you will know in a week). If that happens, just do it again, no problem since you have several weeks of veg time yet.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 22, 2012)

If you FIM them and get it right the first time, you will not need to do it but once. And then get ready for some explosive bushy growth :hubba:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 22, 2012)

you can always do both, you have enough young plants in veg, and then decide what you like best after harvest. 

FIM can lend itself to more than just two main shoots, sometimes 3 or more. TOPing is limited to 2 shoots each time you top.  first top is 1 to 2, second is 2 to 4, third is 4 to 8....ect. That depends on if you choose to top every new shoot, and if there is enough time in veg to top that often.  

As far as how often your limited to once IMO, because you only have 2 weeks left. You wont want to be doing it in flower, especially in full bloom, or 3+ weeks into flower. You want healthy full females before going into flower, IMHO. 

Hope this helps
Drfting


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Mar 22, 2012)

I really appreciate the help guys !! i'm going to give fimming a try and see what happends !! ill post a few more pic's in a week or so and will see how i did !!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 22, 2012)

Cool. Green grow mojo for the girls


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 22, 2012)

You need to flip those lights in exactly 20 days 11 hours and 29 mins, trust me, LOL.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 22, 2012)

unlimitedblackx said:
			
		

> Top them or Fim them, if Top do i do it once or twice ?? i would love nothing more then get at least 4 lbs out of these !! I never trained one before, i seen how its done but never tried it !!



Haha. Its not as easy as I say. Should of put dis-claimer. Knocking out those yields and not having done alot of practice with raising bushy girls, doesnt go hand in hand. Practice practice 

I would prob top, maybe, 12 times and have 18-24 colas. All the rest gets trimmed off. Again, practice, practice. I might take pics tonight. I have a GDP that basically is what yours should look like. Has 22 main colas.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 23, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Has 22 main colas.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 23, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Haha. Its not as easy as I say. Should of put dis-claimer. Knocking out those yields and not having done alot of practice with raising bushy girls, doesnt go hand in hand. Practice practice
> 
> I would prob top, maybe, 12 times and have 18-24 colas. All the rest gets trimmed off. Again, practice, practice. I might take pics tonight. I have a GDP that basically is what yours should look like. Has 22 main colas.



:yeahthat: Walk before run!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2012)

unlimitedblackx said:
			
		

> No disrespect to you my friend but i'm pretty sure they'll be tangled in the lights by then, I was planning on harvesting in 2 1/2 month !!



No disrespect to you, but 6-8 weeks will not have them tangled in the lights, they are 3-1/2 weeks now.  I'm also confused here--Why are you planning on harvesting in 2-1/2 months?  Why not give them a good long veg time (since you must have plenty of room as you have 2000W of HPS), do some training like mentioned, then flower however long it takes?  Most strains take 2 to 2-1/2 months just to flower.

What strains do you have going?  How long are the flowering period estimates?  And IMO, 4 lbs is probably not going to happen.  But I can pretty much guarantee that it is not going to happen unless you veg them a lot longer.  Even a 4 oz plant is a good sized plant and you want 8 oz plants.  I have never had anything over about 5-1/2 oz indoors.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Mar 23, 2012)

This is the stain in the picture's hxxx://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-rocklock-feminized/prod_750.html. I was planning on another 2 weeks veg then flip the lights and its an 8 week strain (that they say anyways) The ceiling in my room is 7 1/2 feet, my lights are in a chinese style round reflector, so minus at least 18 inches there, minus my 5 gallon bucket's. 

One of my plants is different than the other's, it's the first time i see one like this and i think it's pretty cool !! Here's a cool picture, but probebly many of you have probebly seen this before !!








and a few more of my attempt at Fimming, i think it did ok !!  The middle pic is the cool one !!


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 23, 2012)

The FIM job looks good. And cool trifecta!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 23, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Heck no man. They wont come close to those lights with proper training, topping and fresh bulbs in there. I would go solid 6 more weeks and bush those things out. Prune them up good. Those are 5gal buckets. Easy 12-14oz from those buckets. Unless your hurting for smoke. Go for the glory. Pull 2k plus grams from there.


12-14 ounces?  I grow in 5-gallon buckets precisely because Papaya can grow like a giant sequoia.  I horizontalise so that the side branches switch to top branches.  Can you get that same yield with a horizontal plant?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 23, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> 12-14 ounces?  I grow in 5-gallon buckets precisely because Papaya can grow like a giant sequoia.  I horizontalise so that the side branches switch to top branches.  Can you get that same yield with a horizontal plant?



With right strain. Grown and pruned well. Yes.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 23, 2012)

Black, that FIM job looks like it should be a keeper. You will know in a few days if it did right as the side branches will all take off while that top will move slowly. In about 2-3 weeks, all the lower branches will catch up with the top while it will produce upwards of 4 branches itself if you got it just right. You are looking at about 5ft of straight growth space before they get into the lights(by my figuring). 

Depending on how much that strain stretches you could let them veg until they are 24" tall before flipping to get the full effect, but I would not let them get any taller than 16-18" before flipping them. And if you have the space at that point, I would tie some of the branches from each plant back downb to the pots just a bit to open them up so that the lights can penetrate down into the lower parts of the plants to help some of the lower buds develop more. 

Or just trim out all of the lower tertiary branches that are popping up below the canopy so that the energy can be used at the top. I would also recommend that you get some string or plant trelles net and spread out over the whole thing and let the plants grow up through it as that will support those fat heavy buds that will develop


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanx Hush, really great advice. From the top of my net pot to the tip of my bulb i have 4'7" and my plants are 9 to 11 inches at the moment. I think ill flip arround 18, 20 inches. I used to tie every single branch to the ceiling but the net thing on top sounds less labour intensive !! I prune the bottom branches usually, less little buds to screw arround with at the end !!
This is my light set up !!





when would i throw the net on top, at flip so it can stretch throu it. Or a couple weeks after flip ??


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 24, 2012)

I would put it on top right at the flip and let them grow through it as it is goint to be a mid level support. I actually use metal fence material. There is a dog fence that you can buy at the hardware stores or home improvement stores. It is made of wire and has 2"x4" squares that work ideally for both supporting the stems and for helping you to spread the branches out and opening the canopy up some. The problem with it is that it has to be supported by sturdy structure like pvc pipe frame. but it works great. The trellis net is lighter and will stretch out easier but I don't know how well it will support the plants as they get bigger since I haven't used mine yet.

I agree that cutting out the lower branches and smaller bud sites is better as it allows more air flow beneath the canopy. I wouldn't try to open the canopy up enough to light all the lower stuff as that just isn't doable without affecting the top of the plant, and the result isn't worth it. But by opening the canopy up some, you get more light further down into the canopy so that the lower buds within the canopy will develop better. Basically trying to keep the top third to half of the plant well lit.

I am including a pic of my grow-lab where we have the fence material "zip-tied" to a PVC frame.  The plants on the right actually have 2 levels of trellis for extra support because these Blueberry Punch plants produce giant, heavy buds that will pull the plant over and break branches without support.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 24, 2012)

I meant to comment on the lights. I have never used those before nor have I heard much on their efficiency, but I highly recommend that you have real good ventilation and fans blowing in there as those high watt lights are going to build some heat. Having them open like that with no way to suck the heat away directly might become challenging to control the temps in the room. I won't swear to it but you may end up having to go to an enclosed hood or tube where you can draw the heat away constantly. Have to wait and see. I would fire them up for a few days to see how they do with heat as you don't want to be half way through flowering and find the heat is killing a great crop.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Mar 24, 2012)

Actually in the winter time i have no problems controlling heat at all, but as it warms up outside that's where it gets challenging. But it sure would be a lot less challenging with the big 8" XXXL hoods i'm looking at getting !! Cain't do much with this room anymore cause when this round is done i wont be able to use it !! I have another smaller room (500sqf) that i use for veg & clones that i will have to convert to veg & flower and make clones in a closet or something.

As for a LST & screen of green, i will need to try that out when i get my other room set up. seems like the best way for high yields !!

I want to thank everyone again for the help, been growing on & off for the past 10 years learning on my own and beleive it or not found these forums on the internet about 3 months ago....where the hell have i been....lol !! I have learned so much reading on here that my brain is about to explode :holysheep:


----------



## ruufuus (Mar 24, 2012)

In my opinion (which is not that of an experts) I would say veg em another 4to5 weeks if you want them to finish at about 4 foot tall, others here might have more experienced opinions on the matter however.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Mar 30, 2012)

I love RDWC its the easiest hydroponic setup i have ever worked with (for me anyways) By the looks of it i wont be using a lot of nutes, my PPM are at 250 and the tips are burning, its like having a car that's cheap on gas lol !! As for Fimming.... it works great !!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2012)

Looking good, however, I would be getting the nutes up some.  I see no sign of nute burn on the leaves, but they look a little light green.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah I agree with THG, 250ppm is too low even for light eaters. You might want to take a close look at the ppms again. They are definitely looking good though


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2012)

Healthy for sure! just a little hungry.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Mar 30, 2012)

Bumped up the ppm to 400 this afternoon will see how that goes, i'm starting to see little hair's comming out where the branch's come out of the main stem.....is that what they mean by "pre flower" ??


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 30, 2012)

That sounds like the preflower. If it looks like a little bulb that is sitting right in the corner of the branch and the hairs are coming out of those in pairs, then that is definitely preflower. But if it looks like 2 swords crossing or sticking out toward the main stem. That is something that grows there regardless of the gender. They should start showing sex around week 5-6 on average.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Mar 31, 2012)

OK....can you tell if they are male or female without flipping the lights, i thought you could only tell the difference a week or two after putting them to flower....that's how i usually did it !! It would be great if you could tell male from female without flipping the lights !! It don't matter for this grow, they are from female seeds but you never know right !!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2012)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  You generally get preflowers while in veg if you veg them long enough.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 1, 2012)

Again thanx for the info !! 1 more week to flip....if not sooner, i'm going to do it my old fashion way for this grow tying every branch up when they get heavy. The reason for this is that i don't have the time to set up a 2 x 4 inch square fence on top of these right now, just got a new job and its taking 12 hours 6 days a week out of my time !!


I don't know if you like looking at picture's or not, i don't even no if i'm doing this in the right section of this forum or not but ill keep posting them t'ill some one tells me to stop !!  The LED flash on my blackberry camera makes them look lighter green than they really are tho....i noticed that !! Since i bumped up the nutes to 400 its really burning the tips now more than before....about 1/8th of an inch long !! You cain't see it in the pic but its mostly on the new growth !!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 1, 2012)

15 seconds


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 1, 2012)

That doesn't seem right at all. I wouldn't think that 400ppm in plants growing that vigorous even at 3.5 weeks old would cause them to burn. What nutrient are you using and what is the ph on them? Where are you taking your TDS and PH readings? What type of meters are you using for checking TDS and PH?


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 1, 2012)

It's a Hanna 3 in 1 !! taking reading's from my controler resevoir, PH is 5.8 !! and i'm using GH 3 part but only using Micro and Bloom 1 part Micro 1.5 part Bloom, 5 ml of bleach every 4,5 days per 35 gallon !! It's only the tips of the leaves tho, i'm sure it's ok to have a little bit of burn !!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2012)

Why are you putting bleach in your res?     Plants do not like chlorine.  We leave water setting out for 24 hours or so to get rid of this.

I'm with Hushpuppy on the nute thing.   Have you calibrated your meter lately?  It is extremely hard to believe that you have nute burn at the levels you are running your nutes.  I recommend using 1 part micro and 2 parts bloom.  Even with Mandala strains which are very nute sensitive, I can get the levels to 1200 or so.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmmm, all that seems OK. I guess they are just nute sensitive as some plants are. Is the tip burn fairly uniform across all the plants? Or is it just a couple of them? If it is just a couple of them or the ones that are closest to the rez then it may be that you have a clog in the UC lines or for some reason the nutrients aren't getting distributed evenly and are a little stronger in those containers where the burn is. If it is uniform then it must be that they ar just sensetive to nutes. 3 weeks old is still young plants and I usually don't have my ppm to high at that point. At the same time they are growing very vigorously to be the size they are now. Were these from seed or clone? How tall are they right now? they look to be about 8".

Good catch Goddess  I didn't think about the chlorine, that could be the culprit. I wouldn't run any of that unless there is an issue of slime and then I would use H2O2(hydrogen peroxide) not chlorine.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 2, 2012)

The tips burning are pretty even on all 8 of them....as for bleach its something i read on another forum, its the first time i use bleach and its the first time i have such great looking and healthy plants, that being said its also my first attempt at RDWC. I heard good and bad things about bleach and also about H2O2. I'll stop using the bleach and see what happends it wont hurt i'm sure !! Last week they were arround 10 to 12 inch so now i'm sure they are past 15 inch tall as i can almost sit there and literally watch them grow !! They are from female seeds. I'll check in each bucket tonight and see if the ppm's are the same in all 8, and ill try to take better picture's of the leave tips, maybe it's not that of a big deal either i don't know !!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2012)

I do not use anything in my reservoirs and I never get slime.  I think that if you can keep your temps in check and no light gets in, you shouldn't need either.

I still do not believe that bleach (chlorine) in any amount can be beneficial.  I do clean my buckets with a bleach solution, but I rinse numerous times to make sure there is not residual left behind.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 2, 2012)

well i looked a little closely at my meter's and it turn's out that a .5 conversion need's 1382 solution....my Hanna Dist 1 is a .5 conversion meter and i calibrated it with 1500 solution witch is for .7 conversion meter's and it's the only solution i have at home !! Now my Hanna Combo meter can be either calibrated at .5 or .7 conversion, so i switched it to .7 and tried calibrating it with the 1500 solution i have and the damn thing just wont calibrate, it just sits at the (use 1500) and the cal. icon blinks until the meter shuts down because its been at idle to long !! 

I took a few pic's while i was waiting for it to calibrate !!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah that figures. The bulb is burned in at the .5 conversion reading. I hate to say this but you will have to either get a new TDS meter or order a new bulb for one of them(if you can do that for the Hanna. I have a milwaukee that the same thing happened but I was able to replace the bulb on it for about $30). You will have to do this as those meters will not read correctly and keeping up with TDS is important (until you really learn both the plants and the system, and the nutes). Once you get used to knowing the concentration levels of the nutes, and how much the plant strain likes, then tracking the TDS closely is not as critical as you will be able to do it in yer head.

I don't think that your burning issue is too bad at this point, given the pics that you posted. They are pretty dark and have a bit of tip burn, both of which are good signs of overnuting. Given the wrong calibration on the pens, I would say to go back to the previous mix rate until you get your pens straight. I don't think you need to do any drastic changes at this point, other than discontinuing the bleach use.

I don't know if you keep your pens in stabilizing solution but once you use the pen for the first time, you are supposed to keep the bulbs from drying out by keeping them in some stabilizing solution. I use the 4.01ph calibrating solution diluted 1:1 in 6.5 clean water. I also put a piece of sponge material in the caps to hold the solution from pouring out. 

I got my sponge material from the standard cleaning sponges that you can buy at the grocery store for kitchen cleaning. I just cut off a piece to fit in the cap and then poured a little bit of the solution and water into it, and it keeps the bulbs wet and within spec.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 2, 2012)

if the bulb is burned in at the .5 conversion then i could buy some 1382 solution and calibrate my hanna combo at the .5 conversion right ! thats how i had it calibrated before, .5 conversion with 1500 solution witch should of been 1382 !! I hope i don't need to buy a new one as it's my first grow with this new Combo meter !! Oh and all my 8 bucket's read the same ppm so i'm good there !!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmm, that is a good question. You can get a small sachet of 1382 cal fluid for a few bucks rather than buying a whole bottle and see if it calibrates for you that way. If it does yer golden, if not yer lead.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 7, 2012)

Just a little update, decided to flip the lights 3 days ago, gave them a good prune as well. here's a picture to show how there doing !!


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 7, 2012)

nice bushes


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 18, 2012)

everything seems to be going ok for now...i hope it stays that way !! Just a few more pic's for you guy's and girl's !!




Added another 2000 watts for a total of 4000 watts, that should do it !! you almost need a welder's mask to get in there !!


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 18, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hmm, that is a good question. You can get a small sachet of 1382 cal fluid for a few bucks rather than buying a whole bottle and see if it calibrates for you that way. If it does yer golden, if not yer lead.


Calibrating my Hanna Combo pen with 1382 solution on the .5 scale worked....i'm really glad it did, paying another 200$ for a pen would of sucked !!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 18, 2012)

No doubt    The Girls look great. Your are going to have a seriously busy harvest


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 18, 2012)

:cool2: nOOOOIIIICE!


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah. They should blow up real nice. Keep those bulbs down lower though. The tip should be half way down the plant and there should really be at least another 1k hanging in the middle. Or 2 more overhead in hoods. The inside will need light also to maximize your harvests. But keep their health up like it is and you pull a nice haul from those


----------



## Skool (Apr 18, 2012)

I just read this thread today. I think I will subcribe to it and watch the happenings. Looks good to my rookie eye


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 19, 2012)

wish i could lower them in between nouvellechef but there is no more space, there all touching each other,next round i will set them apart more, at least a foot and get my res. and controller out of the room that will give me more space !!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 19, 2012)

This is just my personal opinion as I have no experience running lights vertically, I would put all of them in cooltubes and run them horizontal. Then I would run 2 hoses from 2 exaust fans and connect 2 lights to each hose in series so that you have 2 fans pulling air out through the lights to cool them. And then get a couple charcoal filters to put on the ends for the flowering aromas.

If you had plenty of space to hang the lights down inbetween the plants rather than above the canopy then vertical would be ok. But for the solid canopy, you need the lights horizontal so that the light travels more directly to the plants. As they sit now I believe that you are losing some of the light energy that is available because it is staying up above the plant canopy rather than being directed down onto it, and into it. That's just my opinion though


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 19, 2012)

Your adsolutely right Hush...this will be my last run for a while. When i get back to it ill have cool tubes or the 8"XXXL air cooled hoods not sure witch yet!! They are pretty expensive so i'm going to hold off for a while, i should do ok for now i hope !! i'll probebly give those 2X4 inch fencing to go on top you were talking about a while back too !!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2012)

I dont know man , Heath robinson's vert's are crazy sick and he claims there's less heat issues as well :confused2: go figure


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 19, 2012)

that's why Hush mentioned cool tubes so you can get the light closer....to take care of the heat issue if you go horizontal !! If you put your hand under a vertical bulb's tip you can almost touch it, not so much on the side's !! If there's more heat, mean's more light !!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2012)

not true, halogens are an example of less lumens more heat...lol...


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 19, 2012)

If you want to get technical yeah that's true, but I was talking hps or mh in general !! Lol !! Its all good !!


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 26, 2012)

Well everything was going great until i switched to flower....they are still looking alright i guess but could be better. Maybe someone will be able to help me out. Here is a bunch of pic's of how things are going !! 










In 24 hrs the PH goes from 5.8 to 4.5 not sure what is doing that !! PPM didn't go more than 500, this last week the PPM's was only at 250, the root's look great, the tips of the leaves are burnt as hell, and the leaves are now turning yellow, don't know if it's over fert's or under fert's, maybe someone can tell from the pic's ??


----------



## deepspacelaboratories (Apr 26, 2012)

Might be the camera but the plants look hungry to me, and 500ppm seems low to me, though my experience is more with aeroponics and soil. Shouldn't it be more like 1000ppm+ ? Depending on strain but most like the foodz


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 27, 2012)

I though so too but the burnt leaf tips are confusing me !! Lol I'm going to bump up the ppm's and hope for the best !!


----------



## deepspacelaboratories (Apr 27, 2012)

^ some strains I've noticed will do the leaf tip crisp at lower ppm's, so you think they are a light feeder. but they can take, and utilize, much more. 
   some fertilizers, like Nirvana, will make the pH dive a full point or more as it ferments in the system, so you have to do a water change to get pH stable. but its worth it and the plants love a water change anyway.


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Apr 28, 2012)

deepspacelaboratories said:
			
		

> ^ some strains I've noticed will do the leaf tip crisp at lower ppm's, so you think they are a light feeder. but they can take, and utilize, much more.
> some fertilizers, like Nirvana, will make the pH dive a full point or more as it ferments in the system, so you have to do a water change to get pH stable. but its worth it and the plants love a water change anyway.



thanx for he help, i bumped up the ppm to 700 and will see how it will turn out !!


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 30, 2012)

i try to keep mine short and dont count weeks in veg.i let the get about 12 in. and flip


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 30, 2012)

900 over what my Tap puts out is lucky for me.... on everything I have grown so far....


----------



## unlimitedblackx (May 13, 2012)

Yup to low ppm.....lesson learned but you tried to tell me tho, burnt leaf tips really screwed with my head.....aw well next time. They are still doing ok tho, to me anyways !! here's a pic !!


they are not 100% but they will get through it !!


----------



## unlimitedblackx (May 13, 2012)

stonedagain714 said:
			
		

> i try to keep mine short and dont count weeks in veg.i let the get about 12 in. and flip


12 inches sounds good, i fliped these at arround 18, 20 inches and they got to big for the space they were appart !!


----------



## unlimitedblackx (May 13, 2012)

yup that sounds about right with what i just experienced !! I'm talking about the 900 over what your tap water is !!


----------



## unlimitedblackx (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry for the very late update my friends......but the final results for my grow was 2.85 lbs, not bad considering they were starved till the last 3 weeks of flower !!


----------

